# Another banksia peppermill - Done!!



## TimR (Jul 12, 2019)

Here’s the completed mill, waxed and buffed, tallest mill I’ve done, not just from banksia pod. Also, if you order thru places like Woodcraft, Rockler or Packard, biggest you’ll likely find is “large” on the left...but if it has indented sides, yield will bd impacted. If you want good pods, the only place I know is Australianburls.com. A few dollars extra per pod maybe but well worth it.
Oh, if you like ipas and haven’t had Voodoo Ranger, it’s quite tasty.


 

 


While I’ve done these before, some may not have seen. They are a royal pain in the backside in so many ways.
I rough turned a pod and it wasn’t good enough for this, with too much purple fuzz where it shouldn’t be, so did another and it looks good. Just the banksia section of this mill is about 8”, which doesn’t sound like much, jut it is. Overall length will be about 13-1/2”, my tallest banksia PPM yet.
The top and bottom are curly claro walnut and the black rings are African blackwood.
I’ve already treated “eyes” with CA glue to stabilize them before I drilled out the core, but now I’ll do a medium CA coat and sand, creating a slurry to seal the surface.
Then final sand and use a micro motor to clean every eye before finishing.
The top will be finish turned as I do others by turning around and putting in a jam chuck.
The finish will be a couple coats of polyurethane.
Lots to do...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## duncsuss (Jul 13, 2019)

Tim, do the eyes go through to the central bore of the mill? If so, how do you keep the peppercorns from falling out of the eyes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 13, 2019)

Tim, when you first got the pod, did it have as many eyes exposed as you have showing now, or did some become exposed while turning. Also, how many seeds did you find?

I have a pod I've had for 8 years now. It doesn't have a third of the eyes yours has.......... .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## DKMD (Jul 13, 2019)

That’s going to be a beauty! I’ve got a couple of those pods that sit on a shelf and mock me...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 13, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> Tim, do the eyes go through to the central bore of the mill? If so, how do you keep the peppercorns from falling out of the eyes?


Yep, the eyes go thru which influences the shape I choose. I want to get down to about 1/4” wall thickness to allow light to pass thru but not too thin to be weak. I bore out to a size compatible with acrylic tubing I buy from US Plastics. The one for my banksia mills is 1-1/4” OD x 1” ID.



Nubsnstubs said:


> Tim, when you first got the pod, did it have as many eyes exposed as you have showing now, or did some become exposed while turning. Also, how many seeds did you find?
> I have a pod I've had for 8 years now. It doesn't have a third of the eyes yours has.......... .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


The number of eyes is same as seen on raw pod. I think most of the seeds have already left the coop so to speak.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 13, 2019)

DKMD said:


> That’s going to be a beauty! I’ve got a couple of those pods that sit on a shelf and mock me...


Aw cmon...what’s the worst that can happen!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 13, 2019)

Working on shaping the Blackwood area near top of the mill I was getting more tearout and grabbiness than I like, so I decided to try shaping with one of my cupped carbide tools. Works like a charm!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TimR (Jul 13, 2019)

So, at this point I’m ready to remove body from lathe, reverse and finish up the top being careful not to disturb the area where they’ll join.
I used some medium CA and applied a thin layer at slow speed using a gloved hand to disperse along the pod area. I don’t want so much it tends to fill eye holes but some will make it in. When the CA starts getting gummy/tacky, I use 120 grit to create a CA + banksia slurry. This fills in all the pores between the eyes. I continue using 120 sheets till it starts drying up and then work thru grits to 400.
All the eyes will now get cleaned up using a small rotary burr, (a couple hour job) then finish with 2-3 coats poly and assemble Crushgrind mechanism.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 13, 2019)

TimR said:


> ... acrylic tubing I buy from US Plastics ...


Ah, the magic ingredient that keeps the pepper from spilling out everywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 13, 2019)

Really unique! Thanks for sharing the trick with the CA slurry, will try that in the future...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 13, 2019)

Very cool Tim Anxious to see the finished product Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 14, 2019)

Here’s showing the eyes before (towards top) and after cleaning out (towards bottom) with rotary tool.
This also allows reaching in to open up the holes on the inside to let more light in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## David Hill (Jul 15, 2019)

That's just waaay cool!
Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 16, 2019)

This is pretty awesome. The posted video is really cool, and I absolutely love the pictures. I'm curious... What does one of these sell for?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 16, 2019)

Ugh, having issues with my wipe on poly...may have been too old. Still a bit tacky after just a day and half even on the banksia. I understand on the Blackwood it doing it. Will give it another day to cure in air conditioned room before wiping off and trying with fresh poly. 
So..on that, for those who use wipe on poly...any thoughts comparing the product from Minwax vs Watco? $7 difference for 1qt , Minwax being higher


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 16, 2019)

I have always had good luck with minwax. Oil based poly does like heat to cure. In my basement shop in the winter I have to heat it to get oil based poly to cure quicker. Otherwise it may take days to cure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 16, 2019)

dfowler13 said:


> This is pretty awesome. The posted video is really cool, and I absolutely love the pictures. I'm curious... What does one of these sell for?


The pod or the mill? Pods go for $15-$20 bucks, but often the big pods I have to use are waitlisted (whoppers they’re called ) due to minimal harvest times and general rarity. I get mine from Australianburls.com. The owner, Jim Syvertsen is a good guy to deal with.
When done, I charge between $175 - $250 depending on various subjective and objective qualities, Crushgrind vs conventional, integrated salt shaker, accent woods...


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 16, 2019)

TimR said:


> The pod or the mill? Pods go for $15-$20 bucks, but often the big pods I have to use are waitlisted (whoppers they’re called ) due to minimal harvest times and general rarity. I get mine from Australianburls.com. The owner, Jim Syvertsen is a good guy to deal with.
> When done, I charge between $175 - $250 depending on various subjective and objective qualities, Crushgrind vs conventional, integrated salt shaker, accent woods...


Yes, I was curious about what a finished mill would go for. That's incredible, I had no idea they would got for that high a price. They are quite beautiful. :) I'll take a look at the link when I get some time. I love learning about new suppliers.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 17, 2019)

@TimR humidity is probably not your friend in the curing process either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 18, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your process. Sometimes people are afraid to share process or secrets but something like this requires so much technique and vision I doubt many would be able to copy you. I know I sure never will but it's a hoot to see how you do it. My hats off to you sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 18, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks for sharing your process. Sometimes people are afraid to share process or secrets but something like this requires so much technique and vision I doubt many would be able to copy you. I know I sure never will but it's a hoot to see how you do it. My hats off to you sir.


Thanks, I’ve mostly been exposed to folks that feel likewise about sharing and making the process as fun as possible. I’ve seen a few demos at symposiums and regional meetings who basically go from some step to another “like a miracle occurred” or just did it do fast you got lost and that just bugs me. 
I sincerely hope some folks do try playing with banksia pods, they can be quite rewarding. 
If I can help someone else in the process, all the better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 18, 2019)

Maybe taking this off topic and if the mods want to delete please do so. When we ran a photography studio I viewed other photographers with a stand off attitude. Then at a conference the speaker pointed out how we were really allies, our competition for discretionary dollars were the jewelers, florists and catering/restaurants etc. Once I heard that the light went on. I made friends with other photography studios and we shared equipment, locations and would refer bookings to each other if we were full that day. Much better for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 18, 2019)

David...if the mods removed every post that's off topic...they'd have nothing left to add to threads, seeing as they are typically the ring-leader in off topic additions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jul 18, 2019)

TimR said:


> David...if the mods removed every post that's off topic...they'd have nothing left to add to threads, seeing as they are typically the ring-leader in off topic additions.



HEY! I resemble that remark!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m waiting for poly to dry on the peppermill, mainly the Blackwood and Walnut , the banksia is drying nicely. I’ve always had this issue with walnut and poly...
The pod I originally roughed down had some bad spots for a long turn, but no problem for short projects. My wife reminded me that our niece has had salt and pepper shakers on her want list ever since I made her mom a set about 7 or so years ago. Here they are. Nice quick project, even with banksia. Drill a 1” hole 2” deep, create a jam chuck to reverse it to clean up bottom and a little epoxy to hold the insert in. I got mine from Craft Supplies.
I’m hoping to finish the Peppermill in the next few days and get it buffed, waxed and posted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 24, 2019)

Those are cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

